# Nisei Week 2016 (Los Angeles, CA)



## EntireTV (Jul 27, 2016)

*So Nisei Week has been held in the same location for several years at the Japanese American Cultural and Community Center. I went to it last year (My first comp) and would love to hear from people going this year. It's super close to me as well!

https://www.cubingusa.com/NiseiWeek2016/*


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 13, 2016)

Is there going to be a cube vendor? And if so which one?


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 13, 2016)

Julio R. said:


> Is there going to be a cube vendor? And if so which one?



Yes. Most, If not all Southern California Cube competitions are vended by Speedcubeshop.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techgeek1129 (Aug 13, 2016)

I might be going


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 13, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Yes. Most, If not all Southern California Cube competitions are vended by Speedcubeshop.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will they have the valk 3 since it comes out that week?


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 14, 2016)

Julio R. said:


> Will they have the valk 3 since it comes out that week?



Idk, you could ask Cameron from SCS, but I don't think so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm definitely going. See you there!


----------

